# Any issue with being an amazon seller and driving for Flex?



## flexking (Sep 28, 2017)

Probably a stupid question but I know you can't be an amazon employee and drive for Flex. Anyone know if that might extend to being a seller too?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I know of Amazon employees working at one station and does Flex/Prime Now at another.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

fktheking said:


> Probably a stupid question but I know you can't be an amazon employee and drive for Flex. Anyone know if that might extend to being a seller too?


I had an issue with this when I signed up for flex. I have a seller account from years ago. I just used a different email address, at Amazon's suggestion, and everything was fine after that.


----------



## Amazon flex lol (Apr 9, 2018)

Only full blue badge employees can not do flex. I have removed a few from delivering. Your good to go


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

flexking said:


> Probably a stupid question but I know you can't be an amazon employee and drive for Flex. Anyone know if that might extend to being a seller too?


Yes actually you can. It's only prohibited when you work for white van Amazon carriers at the WH. That's when you have to sign all kinds of docs indicating you won't double dip.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Cynergie said:


> Yes actually you can. It's only prohibited when you work for white van Amazon carriers at the WH. That's when you have to sign all kinds of docs indicating you won't double dip.


I do both vans and flex. Nobody ever gave me a hard time about it. Heck... I did a flex route immediately after my van route.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Chicago-uber said:


> I do both vans and flex. Nobody ever gave me a hard time about it. Heck... I did a flex route immediately after my van route.


The only people that may care is your dispatcher. If they don't, no big deal. There's no double dipping unless you are delivering the packages you've just returned.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> I do both vans and flex. Nobody ever gave me a hard time about it. Heck... I did a flex route immediately after my van route.


Guess it really depends on what white van carriers and/or WH you work out of
Both these were really strict where I did Prime/Flex.

Anyhow at the end of the day, it's all about the Benjamins. So good for you.

Just don't get caught.


----------

